
Zuckerberg shares Facebook’s secrets with employees, and almost none of it leaks - haaen
http://www.recode.net/2017/1/5/13987714/mark-zuckerberg-facebook-qa-weekly
======
oyebenny
I wish I could cultivate the means to develop this relationship with even my
friends.

------
j1vms
Which means someone else is getting fired.

First rule of Fight Club: You do not talk about Fight Club.

